# Hype-X One



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

This design was inspired by Joerg Spraves 'Slim U' and 'Hand Howitzer'. Made from AAA grade 25mm marine ply. Cut out with scroll saw and shaped with dremel. May be shot in either hammer fist or 'gangster ' style (i hate that term). Has grooves to accomodate over the top band fix and with such low forks can handle very strong bands. I do recommend a good coat of two part poly resin applied warm (not yet applied in picture) so timber absorbes as much as it can. This strengthens the ply considerably as well as makes it %100 waterproof and wear resistant. I use 'Boat Cote' a great product.

Thanks Mr. Sprave for your posts both at Slingshot Forum and your youtube slingshot channel which is what got me started in the first place. If you have not yet subed to Joergs youtube slingshot channel your missing out on some of the best slingshot info, inventions and crazy slingshot capers on the net!

Thanks and let me know if you decide to try this one. I'd love to see your efforts and finished products. Good luck

Cheers

Rapier


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, looks very nice, good job and thanks for sharing the design


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

Very stylish


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Really nice work, would like to see a picture with the finished coat on it. The design, being wide and shallow is different and appealing. It's one of those that you just have to make. Thanks for making it available to all of us. 
Al


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

very nice design. it sorta looks like a sword handle missing its blade. if i ever make this i would feel like a musketeer,


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Thanks all and your welcome. Applied the Boat Cote two part epoxy, It's curing off now so after a little sanding with fine grit paper, it should come up nice 'n shiny. I'll post a pic or two in 'Rapiers Customs' in the customs gallery


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Rapier. Mine came out a little rougher but it's a honey of a shooter!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks for posting, Rapier. Mine came out a little rougher but it's a honey of a shooter!


Hey hey Looks deadly! Oh yeah very light but quite precise huh? The low forks means some pretty strong bands without so much wrist work which means not so much aiming and a bit more 'strech ping thwack' type action!?!

Great job man. I'm very proud and hope it serves you well.

Regards Rapier


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

gotta say i love it


----------



## cowboij (Nov 2, 2011)

i would never let go of it it looks so comfortable to hold


----------

